# Where does everyone get there surf reports for the area?



## Tannerlc (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey guys where does everyone gets there surf reports at? So I can jump on those slick as glass days in the gulf.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

850-432-3566

Updated daily


----------



## Tannerlc (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok thanks are there any apps or anything that does it you know of? Or a website?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I just call the number, it's updated several times daily depending on surf conditions by an actual human standing on the beach. Tells wind speed, direction, wave height, drift, water temp, tides, even if there is seaweed or jellys around. You can't get any more accurate real time information for pensacola beach gulf side.


----------



## Tannerlc (Mar 21, 2015)

I called it but like you said it's pensacola I'm over in Destin and wil be fishing from PCB to okaloosa island dont really get over to pensacola to much I will eventually though


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

surf-forecast.com or swellinfo.com


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I think mr surfs in Pcb has a number you can call. It's going to be pretty much the same over that way, only the farther east you go you will have bigger surf on the beach with a west wind. And vice versa.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I use swellinfo.com but I've seen forecasted flat seas on the website and pulled up to 2-3ft. seas before. I will definitely use that number instead now.


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

iJabo said:


> I use swellinfo.com but I've seen forecasted flat seas on the website and pulled up to 2-3ft. seas before. I will definitely use that number instead now.


Try www.pensacolasurf.com. It's geared more towards surfing but they do a sunrise update, and sometimes an afternoon. Have a live cam showing surf conditions at the pier too


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

surf-forecast.com I like


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

swellinfo.com


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Kenton said:


> swellinfo.com


Swellinfo for me, plus I check at least one other weather website for winds, I have seen swellinfo have completely wrong conditions a couple times. Final thing I do before departing is check the live webcam of the beach. I just google destin webcam and use whichever is clearest view at the time.


----------



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

I go to half hitch weather and check navarre beach cam for a live look.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Can't beat the live-cam sites!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nick J. said:


> Try www.pensacolasurf.com. It's geared more towards surfing but they do a sunrise update, and sometimes an afternoon. Have a live cam showing surf conditions at the pier too


This ^ plus surfsmooth.com & ndbc.noaa.gov/station & then pick the location you are interested in. Station OB is 42012 and P'cola 42039.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*pensacola beach cam*

Real Time:::::::
pensacola beach cam
Tides4Fishing (excellent site)
www.saltwatertides.com


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Magic sea weed or swell info


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Windfinder. com 

App for Android and I=Phone


----------

